# عمليات القطع والتشكيل اللاتقليدية



## عبد الكريم جليل (4 فبراير 2010)

تحية طيبة
يرجى من لديه اي معلومات او مصادر حديثة عن اخر التطورات في مجال عمليات القطع والتشكيل اللاتقليدية تقديمها لنا مع فائق الشكر والتقدير
المهندس عبد الكريم جليل


----------



## omar abdelsadek (4 فبراير 2010)

لا اعرف ولكن اتمنى ان يفيدك
احد الزملاء


----------

